# How to work a Polo 1.4?



## cam_naidoo (May 23, 2014)

Just wanted to find out how much you can actually get out of that 65kW 1.4 Engine. It's a 2014 comfortline, 0-60 is at about 11 seconds now do you think software could change that? After all the Polo GTi is a 1.4 and that runs 132kW.


----------



## sschmidt23 (Feb 17, 2014)

NA engine with just software? not that much really. The GTI is a supercharged turbo ( I love mine!) and can get a lot more out of software changes


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

cam_naidoo said:


> Just wanted to find out how much you can actually get out of that 65kW 1.4 Engine. It's a 2014 comfortline, 0-60 is at about 11 seconds now do you think software could change that? After all the Polo GTi is a 1.4 and that runs 132kW.


In the VW Motorsport subforum?????


----------

